# Will a "thin" wine "thicken"



## Coaster (Sep 13, 2006)

I racked a Piesporter to a carboy for a little bulk aging. It has a very nice deep golden color, has a tiny bit of cloudiness to it, and smells like a Piesporter; however, it tastes what I think you would call thin or watery. Now this is my first kit and not a WE kit. I did try to follow the instructions but I know there were little variations here and there as I was learning




. So, I know wines get better with age but does this include this feature?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2006)

The couple kit Piesporter wines I have had, made by others, tended to be a little thin also- may just be an attribute of the varietal. If you follow the directions, it should turn out as intended. Generally also the more expensive kits such as the Crushendo tend to ba a little more full bodied. Finish the kit up, let it age a little and then finish it off.



Good luck! *Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Dean (Sep 14, 2006)

The only way that I know of to "thicken" a thin wine is to barrel age it. For a pieseporter, you would need an extremely neutral barrel to keep it in character. Barrel aging concentrates a wine due to micro-oxygenation and evaporation (of course you have to top up).

Appleman is right about the body in most kits. The higher the concentration of juice to concentrate makes for fuller bodied kits. Reds with grape packs (Crushendo, Winery Series, and CC Showcase) tend to have the most body without modification.

Now, with that being said, note that modifying your kit will VOID THE WARRANTY. Whites can benefit from golden raisins added to the kit to raise the body and mouthfeel of the wine. Bananas will help with both white and red kits. Bananas do not add flavour, so don't worry about that. Typical doses are 1-2lbs of frozen, black bananas per 6 gallons. Get the bananas into a mush and just add straight to the primary.

Chemically, what the bananas add is beta-glucan which is an unfermentable sugar. It is the same stuff that makes oatmeal sticky. It is an important ingredient in both wines and beers to make the wine "thicker"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2006)

I looked for and found this older Post....I use bottles of WinExpert Grape Concentrates in my musts to add body, flavor and color before fermenting.... I had read in some of the catalogs that it can be used to top off wine at rackings and to add body at bottling...I found some of that information again in a catalog that sells this product....

It said if used at bottling to add sweetness and body that you must use Potassium Sorbate to stabilize the wine....This product is 68 Brix, so is plenty sweet and thick....so guess there is a product out there for the purpose of adding body to thin wines.

http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/2,1320.html

Also...wonder why the price of this product is going up so much???? Getting pretty pricey...I bought out all they had at the Food Co-op and figure the next shipment will be more expensive....wonder why the price increase???*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## winggolder33 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have read that adding gelatin increases body. I don't have gelatin handy, so I buy Jello packets, and get both added flavor AND body, mixing with the wine, of course, not water.


----------



## robie (Oct 8, 2012)

Glycerin or gum arabic can add body, but you have to be careful that it doesn't adversely affect the flavor. Being this wine is from a kit, you will likely just need to live with it being thinner.


----------

